# FET after 1st time BFP



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

I was very very very lucky and had BFP and 2 DDs after 1st round of IVF ICSI. 

We had about 12 eggs, and 4 embies: 2 for 1st round - both implanted and DDs but now have 2 frosties, which I'm told are good grade when saw consultant last week. We're going for FET in Feb

I can't seem to find out if our track record is good or if it makes no difference so looking for anyone else who's had similar experience. Think we were so lucky 1st time can we be lucky again (going for singles - hopefully No 3 and then  No 4 sometime later). 
I know some people will think we should be very thankful for 1 and 2, but as we have the frosties we so so so want them.

So anyone out there had a lucky streak with fresh embies and then frozen embies  
Does it make any difference - I've never had any probs, regular cycles etc, as with us it's Male factor.


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

HI I'm sorry that I don't have a personal answer to your Q but wanted to wish you luck.
I had ICSI in 2004 - had twin boys (no frosties). In July I had another ICSI which failed. Both times the embies were excellent. I'm now going for a FET in a few weeks so will let you know how it goes.
We have male factor only as well.
I think sometimes its just the roll of the dice as I know a few people who have got pg from not so great embies.

Good Luck


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, we had the next FET work following a successful fresh transfer almost 2 years earlier.
Wishing you luck.
The mountainlions.


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Just to let you know, I had two fresh cycles that resulted in a , but I had a FET and that resulted in my amazing twinnies....who are now nearly nine months old!....so it does work....good luck hope it gives you the result you deserve!
Elaine xx


----------



## mandymcc (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi, I've had 2 fresh cycles and 3 FET's. I got a BFP with first FET which resulted in an early miscarriage and have just had a BFP from last FET. I've never had a BFP with a fresh cycle.  We don't have any factor, the only reason we need fertility treatment is because we are a same sex couple so it was never gonna happen naturally for us and we went straight to IVF as we thought it would be more successful and quicker !  My theory is that the little frozen ones must be robust to survive being frozen and thawed! Good luck.


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Mooo

I was lucky enough to get pregnant with my first ICSI where I ahd 2 embryos transferred. It resulted in twins and at 24 weeks I had a traumatic end to the pregnancy, so I decided any future treatment would be single embryo transfer.

I had SET in August, and was lucky enough to get a BFP again 

I cannot believe it 

So, good luck with your next cycle. _You_ know your lucky to have your little ones, and it's no-ones business if you have more children so dont be worrying about what other people think


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone - it really is sooooooo good to hear that good news is possible!

Good luck to you all - and will keep an eye open - i don't post much as not much time with 2 x 14 months!

xxxx


----------

